# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  synthpop nemirst!

## kaspich

neskatoties uz vispaareeju ciparizaaciju un datoru ienaakshanu arii muuzikas radiishanas un apstraades videe, ir entuziasti, kas
izmanto un izmantos analogos sintezatorus.
tad nu vienam LV muuzikjim un sintpopa fanam radaas doma veidot nopietnu analogo sintezatoru, kas vareetu iekarot fanu sirdis kaa viens no nedaudzajiem pilniigi analogajiem sintezatoriem. tikai MIDI dekodeeshana ir paredzeta cipariska.

tad nu esmu kjeeries pie realizeeshanas. 

pirmaa moduliisha sheema:


un PCB


diemzheel, augstaakas izskjirtspeejas sheemu likt man nav tiesiibu, jo projekts ir komerciaals.

dotaa shema ir VCO, kas 20..5000Hz diapazonaa formee sine, saturated sine, saw, pwm, triangle.
VCO paredzeeta pitch vadiiba, pitch kontrole +/-5/7 pustonji, FM lineaari, exp, sinhronizaacija..

naakotnee taps gan LFO, gan envelope gjeneratori, gan mixeri, gan filtri [vadaami], u.t.t.

p.s. laika gaitaa informeeshu par progresu, ar laiku - domaaju, kljuus interesantaak!  ::

----------


## ivog

eem... drīkst stulbu jautājumu uzdot? 
Ar ko šis custom-made projekts būs labāks (lētāks diez vai) par gatavu analogās ēras sintezatoru. Pieļauju, ka lietotu nav grūti sameklēt.

----------


## Didzis

Un tas analogo sinterzātoru fans spēs Tev samaksāt par to darbu? Es vēl saprastu, kāds rietumu mūziķis varētu samaksāt par "Stradivari" sintezatoru.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, naaksies Tevi apbeedinaat - viss ir kaartibaa!  :: 

ar ko labaaks?
redz, muuzikas instrumentiem ir taada fiicha kaa - individualitaate. tb, iipatneejaaks skaneejums [ne obligaati tehniski perfekts], dazhaadu papildfunkciju klaasts [par taam - po hodu djela].
peec manas saprashanas:
ir vecie/analogie [ieskaitot daudzbalsiigos], kuri 
a) nav MIDI vadaami
b) neatbilst normaalaam muusdienu prasiibaam [pitch stabilitaate, u.c.]
c) ir fiziski izjaati un praktiski neatjaunojami [meh. detaljas, germaanija tranji, sheemu/reguleeshanas manuaalju nav]. pieejamie maksaa nenormaalu naudu

nu, tad jau ir MIDI eera, kura strauji paargaaja pilniigaa ciparaa.

par to, kaapeec vispaar analogais ir interesantaaks kaa ciparotais [peec manas sajeegas]:
a) bezgaliiga katra reguleejuma izskjirtspeeja [ciparotajiem - kaa nu kuram, bet, pat, ja ir, piem., 128 poziicijas/lineaaras visaa diapazonaa - nav daudz]
b) skanja ir taada, kaadu uzstaadiiji, tb, 'dzimst' tajaa aparaataa. taa tomeer ir cita sajuuta, kad tu pats no pirmlietaam saliec savu skanju reaalaa kastee, nevis kompii kaut ko sausu sintezee. nu, kaa vinils vs mp3..

vnk ar shiibriizha elementu baazi un tehniskajaam iespeejaam ir jauns limenis arii shajaa jomaa. no nestabilas, toni noturet nespeejiigas, foneejoshas milziigas kastes paartapt par verkji, kas skaneejumaa konkure ar 24/32 bitu sintezeetaam skanjaam. un der arii muuzikjiem, kas nav uz tu ar kompi [ko tiem dariit????]

p.s. taa doma nav - viens custom made sints. ir doma - uztaisiit verkji, kas, varbuut, kaadreiz gozesies kapitalistu muuzikju rekaas. katraa zinjaa, es no sirds noveelu projekta idejas autoram, lai tas izdotos.

----------


## ansius

> vienam LV muuzikjim un sintpopa fanam


 Baušķenieks?

----------


## tornislv

Ingus foršs vecis, bet šo pasūtījumu diez vai pavilks, ja nu ar sponsora palīdzību tikai.

----------


## kaspich

nee, nav IB. godiigi sakot, nedomaaju, ka muzikji [kam taa ir pamatnodarboshanaas] var pacelt shaadu projektu. diemzheel..

----------


## JDat

Interesanti... Felikss kāreiz pirmdien atstiepa uz darbu savu analogo sintiņu. Katru dienu pa stundai rūcina...

Azerbadžānas kodini jau nomainīti.  ::

----------


## ddff

Hmm, nu savu synth var atljauties tikai Rolshteins vai chalis ar nicku overflow, no man zinaamajiem. Kopumaa nodarbe apsveicama.

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

Vienkārši skaisti! Un es pat ticu, ka tā lieta varētu aiziet, jo laikam jau pasaulē ir daudz cilvēku ar specifiskām dīvainībām (labā nozīmē).

----------


## tornislv

Tikai investoram savlaicīgi jāsāk promoušns un mārketings, jāstumjas sociālajos tīklos un jāpiedabū kāds pasaules līmeņa vecmeistars to kasti paspaidīt, lai pēc tam būtu iespēja par to ķērkt visās malās "21st century analogue synth AmberSound X1 - the sound of original rock: Rick Wakeman gives a try"  ::

----------


## jankus

Interesanti vai "kasti" un "klavieri" arī paši taisīsiet, vai arī paņemsiet kādu sintiņu, izmetīsiet tā natīvās iekšas un to vietā ieliksiet savas?

----------


## ddff

Sintinjam jau nav obligaati jaabuut ar kasti - eksistee arii rack versijas ar vadiibu no MIDI.

ddff

----------


## Vikings

Ahh, kretīns.
Paklusām ar biju sācis līdzīgus eksperimentus, bet nu lai veicas, šim progresam noteikti sekošu līdz.

----------


## Texx

Mjā. Nu vajag tur reāli bagātu lohu dabūt, kas uz ko šādu parakstās, bet visu cieņu, ja ir kas normāli maksā, tad ne to vien var uztaisīt. Bizness ir bizness.

----------


## kaspich

> Mjā. Nu vajag tur reāli bagātu lohu dabūt, kas uz ko šādu parakstās, bet visu cieņu, ja ir kas normāli maksā, tad ne to vien var uztaisīt. Bizness ir bizness.


 pag, kaadaa zinjaa: lohu. lohu - to, kas sho projektu iniciee? kaapeec lohs - doma jau ir sho projektu komercializeet. tiehi otraadi - cilveks, kam ir idejas, ieksha, iespeejas.. 
ja ar lohu domaaji potenciaalo pirceeju.. arii - kaapeec lohs? vai muuzikjis, kas grib veidot savu, neatkaartojamu skaneejumu, turklaat, ir ar iespeejaam savas veelmes ne tikai izsapnjot, bet arii iegaadaaties apriikojumu, ir lohs?
nesapratu..

----------


## kaspich

> Ahh, kretīns.
> Paklusām ar biju sācis līdzīgus eksperimentus, bet nu lai veicas, šim progresam noteikti sekošu līdz.


 ja pasakums turpinasies, domaaju - mums abiem bus ko darit  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Interesanti vai "kasti" un "klavieri" arī paši taisīsiet, vai arī paņemsiet kādu sintiņu, izmetīsiet tā natīvās iekšas un to vietā ieliksiet savas?


 pashu taustinju dalju - nee, to jau nav veerts/jeega taisiit.
ir MIDI klavieres, un no MIDI datiem visi signaali [pitch, velocity, u.t.t.] tiek paarveidoti 0/10V standartaa. taalaak jau - viss analogi tiek gjenereets/apstraadaats.

----------


## Didzis

Skatos ptreiz pa Visat History raidījumu "laipni llūgti astoņdesmitajos" par sintezātoru mūzikas pirmsākumim. Skatos  no NTV+(viņi translē Viasata programas) un EPG rakstīts ka šo raidījumu atkārtos šodien  divpadsmitos vakarā. Kā raida pats Viasats, gan nepateikšu, jo EPG Viasatam neredzu. Ja jau panesās tēma par analogajiem sintezātoriem, tad varbūt kādam ir interese noskatīties, kā pirms katra skaņdarba jāpārgroza lērums ar potenciometriem un jasasprauž čupa pačkabeļu, lai pārskaņotu sintezatoru.

----------


## ddff

Iipashiem faniem iesaku paluukot ieksh Youtube "the great british synth documentary"
Tur gan nadziigie jau Part 1 ir nonjeemushi, bet atlikushaas 9 veel ir. Tur cita starpaa var paluukot veesturisksus kadrus no synthpop veestures.

ddff

----------


## tornislv

Vah, es astoņdesmitajos gados ne pa jokam biju safanojies par agrīnajiem sintezatormuzikas pasākumiem, visādiem Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schulze, Walter/Wendy Carlos. Isao Tomita, Vangelis, nu, Jarre un Kraftwerk arī,  Šefera grāmatas New Sounds kserokopija bija caurumaina izlasīta, tad jau vēlāk panesās Yello, Sakamoto un Yellow Magic Orchestra, Ultravox, new wave, synthpops, Laurie Anderson, Brian Eno, Harold Budd etc. 

ak jā:
http://www.wnyc.org/shows/newsounds/
ak jā 2:
Dzīvu Leo Termenu esmu saticis un runājies, šis vēl astoņdesmitajos klīda pa Maskavas universitātes fizikas faķi.

----------


## Didzis

Jā, jaunības atmiņas, bet ka tik nesanāk kā tai dziesmā par trim runčiem. Jaunatnei jau priekš tuc-tuc muzičkas nafig nevajag kautkādus tur analogos, ar pgam grozamos, sinteztorus. Visos video par tiem aprātiem fano vīri tā ap piecdesmit un tas kautko izsaka. 
Man sanāca prunāties ar muzikantu, kurš savulaik ir "grozījis" pogas Feliksa sintezatoram un atbilde, par tā laika tehniku, bija viennozīmīga- ar tādu instrumentu naudu nepalna. Vienīgais variants esot tāds, ka ir iespējams ieprogramēt atmiņā visu to pogu un kloķīsu stāvokli. Nu ķipa sagrozi, noseivo un kad vjag paņemt to pašu skaņu, piespied pogu un visi kloķi paši pagriežas. Citādak nafig viņam nevajag tādu aparātu- maizīte jāpelna un nav laika pogas kruķīt.

----------


## tornislv

Studijās, Didzi, studijās. Sava sounda meklēšanai. Skaidrs, ka kāzās un bērēs ar tādu nespēlēsi...

----------


## Vinchi

Pietrūkst komentāri no foruma biedriem kaspiča stilā  ::

----------


## Didzis

Gan jau studijā atradīsies vieta tādam sintiņam, tikai vai jaunajiem muzikantiem tas izraisīs baigo interesi. Man piedāvāja slabot vienas"humāns palīdzības" Hammond ērģeles. Protams tur darba baigi daudz un attiecīgi arī rēķins sanāktu modernu elektrisko klavieru cenā, bet saimnieks pat būtu gatavs finansēt("vecais runcis" tā ap piecdesmit). Kad runa aizgāja līdz muzikantiem, kuri ar to ērģeli spēlētu, tā bija viennozīmīga atbilde- mums to sū** nevajag. Ne par velti Amerikā to ērģeli bija izmetuši un atsūtījuši uz Latviju. Vajag instrumentu, kurš viegli saprotams, atnāk muzikants uz dievkalpojumu un var uzreiz spēlēt. Nevienam nav laika slēdzīšus slēgalēt un pogas grozīt. Tāda nu ir reālā dzīve, bet studija gan jau arī kādam analogajam verķim vieta atradīsies. Lai tik Kaspicham veicas.

----------


## Vikings

Nu nav gan tā, ka jaunie neinteresējas, piemēram, pietura.lv, maajas.lv, sturmmandat.com ir traki uz analogo skaņu un ļoti neparastiem skaņas avotiem, tiesa gan, viņu mūzika nav īpaši izplatīta un no LV mūziķu kopskaita viņi ir vien kripata. Pie tam, no viņiem zinu tikai vienu, kurš sev sakrāmējis vērā ņemamu analogu modulāro sintiņu. Bet, jā, vecie PSRS laika elektronisie instrumenti tiek turēti cieņā. Arī minēto Pērli priekš viņiem reiz sanāca atgriezt dzīvē. Pēc mūsdienu standartiem konstrukcija ir vienkārši vājprātīga, bet skaņas bija ļoti interesantas.

----------


## Didzis

Pirmo reizi dzirdu par tādu pietura.lv, maajas.lv, sturmmandat.com. Nu jā, es jau laikam no citas paaudzes.
Vikings, vai tai Pērlei, kuru atdzīvinaji, bija arī jaudas pastiprinātājs? Savulaik no RMIF kautkas spēra lampu pastiprinātāju šasijas ar trafiem uz 6P3C lampam. Tiku vairākus tādus konstruktorus savulaik salodejis, bet tā i orģinalu neesmu redzējis. Radiopgājības lapas autoram arī nav informacijas. Būtu interesanti bildes uztaisīt.

----------


## Isegrim

> Dzīvu Leo Termenu esmu saticis un runājies


 Slavenā *termenvox*_a_  autoru? Kas tad viņš īsti bija - Ļova Termens vai Ļoņa Terjomins? Būs  jāpapēta; tiku domājis, ka viņš paklīdis kaut kur Æmerikā... 
Minētie _sintezētāji_ ir dzirdēti, bet pats kādu laiku biju _slims_ ar Rick Wakeman un Keith Emerson. Uz pēdējā koncertu Rīgā gan aizskrēju. 
Par  "Pērlēm" - apšaubāma drošuma konstrukcijas. Kādi censoņi bija no  nezkurienes izvilkuši pagalam izvarotu eksemplāru un atstiepa ar vēlmi  atjaunot. Teju pusotra simta armēņu _elektrolītu_ etc.... Sāku aplēst izmaksas, un zēniem vēlme pārgāja, _haļava_ nenotika. Kaste, pāris gadus nostāvējusi garāžā, tika palaista pa _skuju taku_.

----------


## Isegrim

> lampu pastiprinātāju šasijas ar trafiem uz 6P3C lampam... bet tā i orģinalu neesmu redzējis. Radiopgājības lapas autoram arī nav informacijas.


 Ūja! Tas tak Imanta Vilka slavenais "simtnieks" ("Simfonijas" trafu dzelži tika izmantoti). Kā viņš pats teica par šo pastiprinātaju - jaunības dumums... Vēlāk šie taisīja šausmīgu tranzistornieku "Miki". Izpildījums bija tāds, ka praktiski visi eksemplāri 'meta pūku'. 'Regulētāji' tik lipināja kondiķus uz draiva un gala tranzistoriem. Rezultāts - 30 kHz bija totāls trīsstūra zāģis... Sorry par offtopic.

----------


## Didzis

Vecs aparāts ir vecs un nekad nebūs drošs. Tapēc jau Kaspich taisa jaunu konstrukciju uz modernas detaļu bāzes.  Pērle jau vispār nebija nekas dižs un par sintezatoru to nosaukt īsti nevar. Oficiali laikam skaitījās elektroērģeles.Pieminēta Pērle tiek tapēc, ka ir no ta paša laika, kad parādijās pirmie analogie sintezatori un to ražoja tepat Rīga.

----------


## Texx

> pag, kaadaa zinjaa: lohu. lohu - to, kas sho projektu iniciee? kaapeec lohs - doma jau ir sho projektu komercializeet. tiehi otraadi - cilveks, kam ir idejas, ieksha, iespeejas.. 
> ja ar lohu domaaji potenciaalo pirceeju.. arii - kaapeec lohs? vai muuzikjis, kas grib veidot savu, neatkaartojamu skaneejumu, turklaat, ir ar iespeejaam savas veelmes ne tikai izsapnjot, bet arii iegaadaaties apriikojumu, ir lohs?
> nesapratu..


 Nu lohs varbūt ir par stipru teikts, bet nu jāmāk ar' atrast dīvaini, kas par tādu vēsturisku tehnoloģiju ir gatavs maksāt lielu naudu. Bet esmu par. Labāk kaut ko radīt nevis gari gausties par to, ka tas nav vērts un šis nav vērts, ka visu ražo Ķīna u.t.t.

----------


## Didzis

IIsegrim, tieši tā, runa ir par Vilka simtnieku. Septiņdesmito gadu vidū daudzas blices uz ta spēlēja, jo nekā cita vienkārši nebija. Kā tie dzelži tika no RMiF sperti, nezinu, bet arī manās rokās nonāca. Vienu  turu savā kolekcijā kā eksponātu un ir pat  pilnīgi nelietots korpuss. Mani gan vairāk interesē tīri vēsturiski, kāds bija orģinālais izpildījums šim pastiprinātājam. Vrabūt Tev ir kāda interesnta informacija par konstruktoru un šo pstiprinātāju?

----------


## Isegrim

Offtopic. Nejauc RMIF ar REMR; pēdējam te nav nekāda sakara. Bet caurlaižu režīms tajā Mūzikas instrumentu fabrīķī nebija tik 'smags' kā VEFā un _popovenē_ - veči staigāja ar somām un _skommuņizģiķ_ nebija grūti. 
Imants Vilks pēdējoreiz manīts pagājušā rudenī iestādījumā, ko papriekš sauca par Rīgas Pelšes Institūtu - darbojamies ar antīkiem radio. Atradīšu telefonu, iemetīšu PM.
Vilka raksts par minēto pastiprinātāju atrodams _Murzilkā_. Vairs neatceros gadu un numuru.

----------


## tornislv

Bio

Jā , tieši tā, krieviski padomju laikā rakstīja Termens, franciski - Theremin. Nu kā, večuks kā večuks. Paradoksāli, ka savu mūzikas instrumentu šis pats sauca par māžošanos un vairāk gribēja runāt par citiem , viņaprāt, aktuāliem jautājumiem. Nevaru lielīties, ka esmu bijis "draugos" , bet reizes 2 esam kafiju bufetē dzēruši. Viņš bija mazrunīgs puisis, ko, izlasot biogrāfiju, var saprast.

Proofa - kopīgas bildes pie Bocmaņa - Lomonosova pieminekļa - man diemžēl nav  ::

----------


## ansius

par šo tēmu, paliku domīgs, hm... man te vienu pērli piedāvā, bija doma paņemt (no Liepājas gan jātransportē), mož i labāk nevajag  :: 

tas ko gribētos - fender rhodes, kad man pastāsta kā cilvēki nav izsvieduši, šermuļi pārskrien. bija man viens te teica, kur biji ātrāk - atdevām dārziņam bērniem spēlēties, kur protams tas tika salauzts un arī izsviests. Bet ja nu kādam pagadās fender rhodes (gandrīz vienalga kurš modelis) - ziņojiet. protams par saprātīgu cenu...

----------


## kaspich

> Nu lohs varbūt ir par stipru teikts, bet nu jāmāk ar' atrast dīvaini, kas par tādu vēsturisku tehnoloģiju ir gatavs maksāt lielu naudu. Bet esmu par. Labāk kaut ko radīt nevis gari gausties par to, ka tas nav vērts un šis nav vērts, ka visu ražo Ķīna u.t.t.


 muuzikas radiishanaa nav vecas/jaunas tehnologjijas. tad jau sanaak, ka tie, kas speelee dziivu instrumentu, i vel lielaaki lohi  :: 
to, kaads kaifs ir radiit muuziku no taadiem sintiem, sapratiis tikai tas, kas to dara, nevis 'imejet mnenije' bez graamatinjas lasiishanas  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tas gan tiesa, nūzikas radīšana ir radošs process un der visādas tehnoloģijas. Cita lieta, ka mūzikas instrumenti dilst, nolietojas, vai kā Pērlei izžūst kondensatori. Muzikantam nav laika čakarēties ar čarkstošiem sintiņa počiem, vai izļurbātām džeku ligzdām. Tapēc tiek pirkti jauni aparāti. Ja Kaspcham izdosies pierādīt muzikantiem, ka viņa sintezātors ir ērts darbam un interesanti skan, tad noteikti būs arī pircēji. Vispār jau trāpīt "uz to noti" kas patīk muzikantiem ir ļoti grūti. Var viņam pastumt priekšā pašu krutāko sintīņu, a viņš aiziet klasiskas klavieres spēlēt. 
Offtopic Isegrim, ja sanak, tad atsūti Imanta Vilka telefonu. Gribas savākt kādu plašaku informaciju par RMIF pastiprinatāju. Tā tomēr ir vēsture un "simtnieks" pastiprinātājs savulaik, lauku kultūras namos, konkurēja ar vācu Regnt60 vai Beag. Raksts no "murzilkas" man protams ir un par Pērli var izlasīt Radiopagājības lapā, bet nu dikti maz informācijas.

----------


## Isegrim

Varbūt kaut kur Ikšķilē, vēl šajos _medību laukos_, atradīsi Benino Kalniņu (Fedotovu), šo "Pērļu" autoru (man pēdējās ziņas 15 gadus vecas). Un bija tajā kompānijā vēl Kārlis Grundšteins.

----------


## Vikings

Nē, es tiku apčamdīt tikai Pērli bez pastiprinātāja. Kondensatori bija jāmaina ļoti daudz.
Šeku reku iekšu bilde.

----------


## AndrisZ

Pērlei pa iekšām raķnājies neesmu, bet pirms pāris gadiem savedu kārtībā vienu Prelūdiju. Arī visus elektrolītiskos kondensatorus nomainīju. Nešķita ka īpaši pārstrādājos. Pērlei jau arī tur tikai daži desmiti to kondensatoriņu ir. Kur *Isegrim* solītais pusotrs simts?

----------


## Isegrim

Vikinga bildē redzamajam eksemplāram savdabīgs _recappings_ veikts; keramiskie КД un papīrnieki МБМ salikti. Tajā, kurš pie manīm nonāca, nebija tāda lēruma keramisko disku. Tur šis tas pietrūka, bet speciāli ņēmos skaitīt - 137 gab. K50-6, K50-16, tas vēl bez barošanas! Šāda/tāda _infa_:
http://www.belka.gorod.tomsk.ru/index-1275671334.php 
http://ruskeys.forum24.ru/?1-5-0-000...0-0-1302203900

----------


## Vikings

Bāc! Un es neatrasdams shēmas vairākiem blokiem tās ar roku pārzimēju lai saprastu kas vispār bijis trūkstošo detaļu vietās. Un pat rakstīju ruskeys adminam, bet tas teicās, ka viņiem shēmu nav. Un vispār man izskatās, ka tie papīrniekli tur bija oriģinālie, ne viņi bija mainīti (dažās platēs bija izrauti, tas gan) un shēmā skat C34 un C35. Bet OK, esam tālu no oriģinālās tēmas.

----------


## AndrisZ

O. Hammond ! Ar mehāniskajiem frekvenču dalītājiem ar motoru un zobratiem!
Biju uz Dailes teātra izrādi "Manu sievu sauc Moriss" Tur šie vienu antīku Hammondu dabūjuši, atrestaurējuši un izrādē spēlē.

----------


## JDat

Nez kur šie dabūja Hammondu...  :: 
Latvijā ir 2 vai 3 mehāniskie Hammondi...

----------


## AndrisZ

> Nez kur šie dabūja Hammondu... 
> Latvijā ir 2 vai 3 mehāniskie Hammondi...


 Aizej uz teātri, noskaties izrādi, nopērc programmiņu un izlasi. Tur tā vēsture aprakstīta. :: 
Es pats tik pēc teātra noskatīšanās papētīju ar ko Hammond ērģeļu uzbūve interesanta.

----------


## JDat

Da ladna. PAts nēsu redzējis Hammondu dzīvē, bet pietiek ar kolēģa stāstiem par remontu un palaišanu. Kaut vai tas ka Hammonds strādā tikai amerikā (60 Hz un sinhronais motors). Jevropā vajag konvertieri uz 110V AC 60 Hz. A citādi. Servisošana ir smalkmehāniķa darbs. Saeļļot mehānismus utt. Nez vai Dailes teātris var atļauties nopirkt Hammondu. Vai nu tur ir bagāti viesmākslinieki ar savu stroķi, vai arī teātris paņēma uz īri no EVZ vai ZL. Sliktākajā gadījumā no KR studijas.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Vai nu tur ir bagāti viesmākslinieki ar savu stroķi, vai arī teātris  paņēma uz īri no EVZ vai ZL. Sliktākajā gadījumā no KR studijas.


 Ne viens, ne otrs, ne trešais!  :: 
Tā vēsture tur dziļāka un interesantāka. Vēl no Smiļģa laikiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Daži _paladziņi_ vēstures:

----------


## Didzis

No kād žurnāla raksts? Vispār interesanti uzzināt, no kurienes RMIF ērģelēm "kājas aug"

----------


## tornislv

Tur kaut kas tekstā trūkst. Ja iedosi oriģinālu, noOCRošu, būs smukāk lasāms.

----------


## Isegrim

Bijis man oriģināls, es to _skænētu_. Bet naff! Ir tikai _skrīnšoti_ png formātā. Avots ir šis 'orgāns':

----------


## Didzis

Interesanti, ka arī pirmskara VEFā tika ražotas ērģeles
http://forum.myriga.info/index.php?a...=post&id=10185
http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/VEF/ergeles.jpg
Nosaukums tāds jocīgs Hammondērģele
Tā i nesapratu, ja jau Ādolfs Irbīte tām dizainu taisījis, tad nav kopija no Hamond?
*VEF elektrisko ērģeļu ārējais noformējums (1935-1940)* VEF ērģeles vēl darbojas Rīgā, bij. Dailes teātrī (Lāčplēša ielā 25) un Sv.Jāņa baznīcā Liepājā – Jaunliepājas baznīcā 


http://inventions.lza.lv/izg.php?id=21

----------


## kaspich

nu ko, driiz noskaidrosies, vai maaku tikai sheemas ziimeet, vai kaut kas arii darbojas  :: 

starp citu,  te nav kaads, kam dikti patiik lodeet SOIC, 0805 un reizeem arii ko mazaaku?  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

> Ūja! Tas tak Imanta Vilka slavenais "simtnieks" ("Simfonijas" trafu dzelži tika izmantoti). Kā viņš pats teica par šo pastiprinātaju - jaunības dumums... Vēlāk šie taisīja šausmīgu tranzistornieku "Miki". Izpildījums bija tāds, ka praktiski visi eksemplāri 'meta pūku'. 'Regulētāji' tik lipināja kondiķus uz draiva un gala tranzistoriem. Rezultāts - 30 kHz bija totāls trīsstūra zāģis... Sorry par offtopic.


 Uz tādiem MIKI , jaunībā spēlējām diskotekas....vienā YKY korpusā varēja ielikt divus , katru no sava gala , 4 kanālu pastiprinātājs .. darbināja divas kastes piebāzstas ar Saktas skaļruņiem , speciāli rakstu kastes , jo par parametriem runa negāja...

----------


## kaspich

taaks, ciinos ar savu VCO. labaas zinjas - kaut kas notiek. sliktaas - ne viss ir taa kaa gribeetos.
ja nu kaadam gadaas darboties ar AD8672 [jaadomaa, ka arii 71; 75 un co beigaas], atcerieties, ka tiem kjeemiem Udiff<0.5V [tas veel nebuutu nekas traks], BET kristaalaa Udiff ierobezhoshana [protams] ielikta nav, un tas noziimee - pie Udiff>0.5V iestaajaas phase reversal. skaisti.
intereses peec - pamekleeshu, ko saka 'inzhenieri' par teemu  ::

----------


## ansius

tiešām?

citēju no http://www.analog.com/static/importe..._8672_8674.pdf 12lpp "OUTPUT PHASE REVERSAL
Phase reversal is a change of polarity in the amplifier transfer function that occurs when the input voltage exceeds the supply voltage. The AD8671/AD8672/AD8674 do not exhibit phase reversal even when the input voltage is 1 V beyond the supplies."

vai arī es ko jaucu?

----------


## kaspich

nu, man konkreeti 8675 sho triku [stabili] taisa, kaut tai datasheet par shiim probleemaam vispaar nekas nav piemieneets [jeb es nemaaku atrast]. 
tb, ja nu kaads grib, var 71/72/74 arii paarbaudiit, bet - lai nebrinaas, ja tomeer tas phase reversal uzrodas. tb, datasheet jau netieshi tiek mineets Uin sinfaazais, ne Uin diff signaals [kas max limitos kaa 0.7V noraadiits]. ja sinfazais - ljoti ticams, ka probleemu arii nebuus. man faaze metaas rinkjii pat ne spanja galos, bet pie 0 [+/-15V baroshana].

----------


## ddff

> Phase reversal is a change of polarity in the amplifier transfer function


 No, no and once again - NO! Phase reversal nav un nekad nebuus tas pats, kas polarity reversal! Nevar ticeet nevienam vaardam taalaak, ja teikums saakas shaadi. Polarity noziimee, ka laika funkcija saglabaajas taada pati, vienkaarshi grafiks ir nobiidiits par 180', savukaart phase ir freq. vs laiks un tas noziimee, ka phase reversal maina grafika virzienu, bet ne taa jebkura atskaites punkta veertiibas inversiju. Inverse phase buutiibaa noziimee to pashu, kas inverse time.

ddff, piekasiigs

----------


## kaspich

paciinoties ar triangle no sine mezgla nominaaliem, var izspiest shaadu spektru:


visaa T un F diapazonaa gan reaalaakas ir THD komponentes [K2 un K3] lidz 0.3%
var dabuut arii K2 un K3 ap 0.1%, bet tad K5, K7 uzlec uz 1% [aptuveni].
protams, mana hiendpedo sirds asinjo..

F gan staav kaa iemieta. karseejot plati liidz 50..60oC, F drits neparsniedz 0.5%

un jaa, taaa krutaa AD OPampa probleemu nespej risnaat par 2 gab. standarta diodes starp ieejaam. fantastisks produkts [liidziigi kaa MCP ADC dazhi labi modelji]..

----------


## kaspich

VCO vareetu uzskatiit par pabeigtu!
sine/sat sine/saw/pwm - viss straadaa. nebuutu paaris neuzmaniibas kljuudas [krutaakaa: -15V vietaa +15V pievienots kaa baroshana], nebuutu vispaar nekas bijis jaalabo..

----------


## AndrisZ

Mjā, labs. Nav ko piebilst.

----------


## JDat

Vai ar šo varēs nospēlēt Van Halen - JUMP sintiņa partiju?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

-15 vietā +15... kaut kas tik pazīstams... ::

----------


## kaspich

::  iesleedzu, saak cepties OPamps, kas buferee spani trijstuura veidotaajam. izejaa +12V [jaabuut 0]. nu, ok, nez kaapeec OPamps nobiris [jeb arii zieju moca DG401, bet - sameeriit nevar, virknee R nav].
izrauju aaraa [korekti]. saak cepties naakoshais Opamps. nu, tad jau 50:50 bija tas vai DG401 komutators [pie taa ieejaam pierubiiti abi OPampi]. 
izraadiijaas, ka viena DG401 baroshana sajukusE. bet neko, nekas nenokaavaas, OPampi tieshaam iiso iztur.
bet nu shoriez aaraa izraushana bija korektaakais variants - dikti negribeejaas celjus graiziit vai kaajas lauziit..
paareejais - diivaini, bet pat straadaaja, tikai nominaali bija jaapielasa.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, nu šitādu diezgan komplicētu shēmu tā shodu palaist... cepuri nost.

----------


## kaspich

leenaam, bez stresa sinta projekts virzaas uz priekshu.
naakoshais [nelielais] modulis: VCO mixer [katram no 2gab. VCO buus savs mixer].



ideja: ar mixer var samixeet 2 pirmsignaalus. summu - atkal [ja ir veelme] iedziit piesaatinaajumaa.
vienam no signaaliem var mainiit phase par 180 graadiem.
fader ir aareja 0..10 un -10..10V vadiiba [2 neatkariigas ieejas, un straadaa kopaa ar lokaalo fader].
sleedz fader, kur veelies: pie velocity, pie LFO.. da kur sirds kaaro.

pats mixer realizeets uz 13700 ekselentaa transconductance ampa baazes. hiendam jau nu neizmantotu, bet te - kaapeec ne. netipveida sleegumaa - aizies!

----------


## anonymous research

ja komerciāli ,tad nu lai protams izdodas, bet liela varbūtība ,ka tas viss var palikt gaisā karājamies..sory.
 nekomerciāli , DIY un kaa alternatīva tas viss jau šeit tā kā darbojas dažādās versijās labu laiku atpakaļ  ..
aiz kā mierīgi atiecīgi cilveeki var radīt metafiziskas meditācijas gan atiecīgas mūzikas subkultūrās ,gan mākslas projektos uzspļaujot komercialismam un PR notikuma veidošanai  ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VsFFktqStc

----------


## kaspich

taas plates iz DIY kitiem kaadiem? n taa R uz DIP korpusa VCO uzdodshaas F mikrenes darba T stabilizeeshanai?

----------


## frukc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIF3j_hayr8

varbūt incē, tēma it kā tā pati.

----------


## kaspich

daudz un maniakaalu [interesantu] projektu ir pasaulee. tikai man skjiet, ka shie supersinti tiek izmantoti tikai pashu izstraadaataaju laboratorijaas. buutu baigi interesanti uzzinaat, kuri muuzikji kuros treko ir shaadus izmantojushi [ja ir].  ::

----------

